# Why do I torture my kids … with classical music?



## Vitaliyka (Sep 28, 2016)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/why-do-i-torture-my-kids-with-classical-music/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vitaliyka said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/why-do-i-torture-my-kids-with-classical-music/


Is it really torture?


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I´d say it´s an odd article for me....provokes very controversial feelings.

but it made me think of parents of my friend....may be they pushed too hard as the author of this article points out....that´s why now my friend listens mostly to such terrible stuff that if I didn´t know he took piano lessons for many years and his parents listened to CM I would really doubt if he ever was exposed to classical music in his life....


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Vitaliyka said:


> *Why do I torture my kids … with classical music?*


Because waterboarding has been banned?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Hee hee, I once tortured my kids (ages 11 and 15 at the time) by force reading Herman Melville's "Bartleby, the Scrivener" to them while we sat inside a snow cave in my back yard. They liked being in the snow cave so much that they endured Bartleby.

I further torture them (and my wife who had to endure a film of Barteby twice in high school) by repeating Bartleby's famous phrase: "I would prefer not to."

I also always gave them classical CDs to listen to (but didn't force torture them with it). Son loves classical music, but my daughter can't stand it (neither can my wife). Well at least one of them is into it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I wasn't tortured with classical music, but it was always there. My father left many LP's lying around the living room floor, next to a primitive mono "Victrola". I was naturally curious and quickly absorbed it all.

If one has to torture the kids to listen, stop! It's simply not for them. You can't force them to love something.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanksgiving Family Meal is torture enough. Why amplify (no pun intended) the torture with forced classical music listening? Do you want them to run away?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

They wil be thankful. Later...


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Flamme said:


> They wil be thankful. Later...


"You'll thank me for this someday."

Sounds a little ominous.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I was tortured with _pop _music when I was little, but I didn't know what I was feeling, nor was it intentional of my parents. Inexplicable negative feelings... then I finally accepted it at young age.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I was tortured with country music. Still can't stand the whiny twangy celebration of loss and ignorance.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

I never suffered from any kind of "musical torture" from my parents when I was under 12. They both liked classical music but it was not pressed on to me. I liked some of it but was free to listen to anything I fancied. As I got into my teens, my interest in classical music grew considerably. I learned a great deal from my parents, and thankfully did not have to spend much money on buying CDs as they had all I needed. Bit by bit I transferred the virtually the whole lot onto a hard disk.


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

Flamme said:


> They wil be thankful. Later...


They really will be thankful later.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

amfortas said:


> Because waterboarding has been banned?


 Didn't someone once figure out the best way to get teenagers to stop loitering at 7/11 stores was to replace the canned movement with Classical?


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't force. Listen to classical in their presence.
When they listen to rubbish, feign some serious illness. 
That'll do.


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

kartikeys said:


> Don't force. Listen to classical in their presence.


Exactly. The music they hear at home becomes the music they like.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Will I ever live to see the day when I see the following post somewhere:

Why do my kids torture me with classical music?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

They don't consider it torture, 2 out of 3 even developed a liking for it.
Harpsichord solo is my only weapon to clear the house :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Will I ever live to see the day when I see the following post somewhere:
> 
> Why do my kids torture me with classical music?


Let's make a poll .


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Will I ever live to see the day when I see the following post somewhere:
> 
> Why do my kids torture me with classical music?


In that situation, the TC users would be kids introduced to Classical Music probably by "Fantasia" or "The Typewriter", their favourite compositions would be Mozart's Divertimentos, "Paris" symphony, Beethoven's "Eroica" and "Pastoral" (they haven't had enough time to listen to a wider repertoire, be patient), they would consider us "the step-parents" and they would totally enjoy to be treated like adults behind a cool avatar...

Oh, that would only happen...
if TC's interface was Millenial-friendly.

Meawhile, let them do what they want to and later they'll make a decision.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

LesCyclopes said:


> Exactly. The music they hear at home becomes the music they like.


Of perhaps more likely, the music they hear on the streets will become the music they like. Keep 'em off the streets.


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

Jos said:


> They don't consider it torture, 2 out of 3 even developed a liking for it.
> Harpsichord solo is my only weapon to clear the house :lol:


Ha! I don't even have that as a weapon.

One of mine is learning to play the harpsichord


----------



## Der Titan (Oct 17, 2016)

I think there will be people who will never find their way to classical music whatever you will do. Others will find their way to classical music whatever you will do. But there is certain a group of people who sadly miss classical music for certain reasons. And that's the group to be considered. 

I think it's the most important point to talk about classical music in a relaxed way. Young people must understand that classical music is not "oldfashioned" but contains feelings and passions who are the same as in their generation. The point is that school education who tries to lead the pupils to certain "high value culture" leads to an impression, that this high culture isn't made "for fun" but to "gain erudition". So I would always emphasize that classical music is for fun, for joy and relexation. It's something which you consume. So forget school but simply enjoy music.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Der Titan said:


> I think there will be people who will never find their way to classical music whatever you will do. Others will find their way to classical music whatever you will do. But there is certain a group of people who sadly miss classical music for certain reasons. And that's the group to be considered.
> 
> I think it's the most important point to talk about classical music in a relaxed way. Young people must understand that classical music is not "oldfashioned" but contains feelings and passions who are the same as in their generation. The point is that school education who tries to lead the pupils to certain "high value culture" leads to an impression, that this high culture isn't made "for fun" but to "gain erudition". So I would always emphasize that classical music is for fun, for joy and relexation. It's something which you consume. So forget school but simply enjoy music.


You right! School only help to keep the students away from certain themes, instead of develop the natural interest they may have.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The parents should listen to what they actually like when the children are young. It's likely that even if their children groan when they're into their teens, they will return to the music in adult life. I also think that it's good if the parents enjoy a range of music. The emphasis should be on music, not classical music.

As regards music lessons, I think there may have to be an element of compulsion in the early years if the child doesn't immediately take to violin or piano. But 'Tiger-mothering' a child who hates it I wouldn't recommend. 

My own experience is much of what I've said above. My father was genuinely musical, I think - and my mother had some musical 'likes'. We had family records that included classical, opera, Scottish, Bing Crosby, Hawaiian steel guitar, Bob Dylan and so on, and according to the craze of the time, they were played a great deal. My father also played Scottish reels or songs on the melodeon (briefly) and the mouth organ. I was 'ordered' to take the free violin lessons that were on offer at school, as was my elder brother. We were not allowed to 'give up' until we were into our teens. My brother hated it & has never gone back to it. I loved my violin from the word go, but after adolescent laziness set in, along with academic ambitions, I was allowed to give up in my mid teens. 

I have always loved music, of almost every type, and now I am passionately in love again with my violin.

As people say above, it's not about torture - it's about providing an environment where music can flourish.


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

Ingélou said:


> As regards music lessons, I think there may have to be an element of compulsion in the early years if the child doesn't immediately take to violin or piano. But 'Tiger-mothering' a child who hates it I wouldn't recommend.


The dilemma is that music education needs to start in childhood not only to train the ear but also to build the necessary connections in the brain for playing the instrument, but children's ears/brains are generally just not mature enough to appreciate the subtleties of the classical music that they are playing. This can lead to music lessons being "boring" if not very carefully structured, and quite often even then.

I do support (gentle) pushing to play their instruments and take lessons for this reason. They might stop as teenagers but at least those connections will have formed, ear trained, and they can come back to classical music many years (decades?) later. Like I did.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

You lot don't know the meaning of torture. I had to endure James Last LPs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2016)

Merl said:


> You lot don't know the meaning of torture. I had to endure James Last LPs.


I understand that it were your uneasy steps in the world of classical music but you succeeded!


----------

